# Walmart Otos



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

Awhile back i read that they sell otos at walmart. Does anyone know if they still sell them and where?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

that would be the first time I ever heard that... also I would question the quality of fish in walmart....


----------



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

Well its not like big als has a great selection either :/


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

penpal said:


> Well its not like big als has a great selection either :/


selection wise I think big als has a lot more selections of fish than walmart 

as for quality, can't say big als is the greatest but I would say it's better than walmart IMO

if you want good quality otos then you can try Menagerie, never been myself but heard you get pretty good quality stuff there.


----------



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

Ya sorry i meant the selection of otos. Ones from big als all have fin rot and they're basically a poke away from dying. Im certainly not gonna spent three dollars on dying a fish. The ones from walmart i heard are like 1.50, and if they have all their fins intact i dont mind buying from them.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

penpal said:


> Ya sorry i meant the selection of otos. Ones from big als all have fin rot and they're basically a poke away from dying. Im certainly not gonna spent three dollars on dying a fish. The ones from walmart i heard are like 1.50, and if they have all their fins intact i dont mind buying from them.


that would be pretty good if its good quality and $1.50 only at walmart  Let me know if you do end up finding some.

I got all 8 of mine from BA and none of them have fin rot. (guess it depends which BA you go to)

You just looking for normal otos?

I guess in the end.. each store has their own reputation (good or bad), so just pick out the "healthy" fish instead of the dying looking ones  . One thing I don't like about petsmart or walmart would be the staff that handles the fish (most but not all do a really bad job on catching them) again IMO


----------



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

Ya Im just looking for the regular one, i guess its just a hit or a miss with big als. I too have 7 from big als that Ive had for 2yrs+ but lately their stock(at least the one in mississauga) is a joke.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

penpal said:


> Ya Im just looking for the regular one, i guess its just a hit or a miss with big als. I too have 7 from big als that Ive had for 2yrs+ but lately their stock(at least the one in mississauga) is a joke.


ya... not so much of a fan of BA now... I like the small little LFS. BUT if you do end up finding that 1.50 oto at walmart do let me know 

I goto the BA at north york


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> One thing I don't like about petsmart or walmart would be the staff that handles the fish (most but not all do a really bad job on catching them) again IMO


You can't really generalize franchises like that, I've bought over a lot of otos over the last few years. The worst attitude from an associate was at the Big Al's in Mississauga, where I was picking out CRS and the fishroom guy was rushing me to choose and then began to chase around the shrimp with a net, he didn't even put his other hand to try and lure it. There was this other time where at PetSmart, one of the sales associates dropped a fish from about 3 metres above the ground. However, at the same location I've seen employees who have effortlessly caught shrimp and put small pieces of plants inside the bag so the shrimp have something to cling onto.

I usually buy in groups of 5, I ALWAYS have higher morality rates from the ones I buy at Big Al's rather than the ones I buy from PetSmart.



penpal said:


> Ya Im just looking for the regular one, i guess its just a hit or a miss with big als. I too have 7 from big als that Ive had for 2yrs+ but lately their stock(at least the one in mississauga) is a joke.


You should check out the one in Brampton, even their fishroom staff is a joke. The last batch of Otos I bought from BA's Mississauga died within 3 days.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Joeee said:


> You can't really generalize franchises like that, I've bought over a lot of otos over the last few years. The worst attitude from an associate was at the Big Al's in Mississauga, where I was picking out CRS and the fishroom guy was rushing me to choose and then began to chase around the shrimp with a net, he didn't even put his other hand to try and lure it. There was this other time where at PetSmart, one of the sales associates dropped a fish from about 3 metres above the ground. However, at the same location I've seen employees who have effortlessly caught shrimp and put small pieces of plants inside the bag so the shrimp have something to cling onto.
> .


True I can't generalize so I'll say that the ones that I've been to has handle the fish badly. I'm not saying all of their employees but some to most that I've seen in that certain location that I've been. So I guess it varies from store to store and people. Sometimes I ask them to let me catch them myself


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> True I can't generalize so I'll say that the ones that I've been to has handle the fish badly. I'm not saying all of their employees but some to most that I've seen in that certain location that I've been. So I guess it varies from store to store and people. Sometimes I ask them to let me catch them myself


Sorry about that, I'd like to bring special attention to my edit note "I think I was originally either drunk or high when I first wrote that"


----------

